# Acceptable nitrate levels after fishless cycle?



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

My tank read 0 nitrites this morning (sunday) so I will be doing a water change soon and then adding fish tomorrow (monday).

My nitrate levels before the water change are 80ppm (mg/L)


What should the nitrate reading be after you do a water change following a fishless cycle?

I will be posting the nitrate levels after the water change in a few hours. 

thanks.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It varies. 80ppm is toxic to fish but if its your first waterchange, its not uncommon. You have to realize that while bacteria convert ammonia and nitrites there is nothing to remove the nitrates so a buildup of 4 months worth of them will yield high results. Just do a waterchange and add fish.


----------



## CallMeJoe (Dec 1, 2005)

< 40 ppm preferred for most fish.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Do a 75% wc. Ideally get them down to 20ppm. 80 ppm is not toxic for most fish imo- not healthy for them but not toxic the way ammonia or nitrites are in even low concentrations.


----------



## orthikon (Aug 20, 2005)

Fishnoob78:

What test kit are you using to determine 80 ppm levels of nitrate?

I want to know since I am in the process making a test kit FAQ/database.

Thanks


----------

